

Ask HN: Developer role in the adult industry? - pornwaredev

I recently received what sounds like a great Web Dev offer: challenging problems, large scalability requirements, latest technologies, small agile team, excellent compensation package, five weeks paid holidays and generous relocation to one of the coolest places in Europe.<p>There's one catch though: the majority of the domains operated by this company are adult. I've nothing against this industry on moral, religious or political correctness ground; I'd lie if I said I never indulge in them (wink wink). I'm more ambivalent because of the generally negative perception of this business. How I should be answering questions about where I work and what I do? Would I put this on my resume, and how? &#38;c<p>Would love to get some opinions, especially from insiders that are or were in similar roles.
======
md1515
In today's world I don't think it matters all that much. Few people don't use
these sites and the ones who say they don't are usually liars.

Truth is, if the job itself is good then why not? You have good compensation,
five weeks paid holidays etc. You're not doing anything illegal or immoral AND
you get to relocate to a cool place in Europe.

On a resume just talk about the day-to-day activities you had to do. It isn't
like you are an actor, you're a web developer - it doesn't really matter for
whom.

About the comment about proudly telling your kids. Look at it in a different
perspective. You are keeping millions of lonely men from blowing their brains
out, you are helping provides millions more with a great stress relief. You're
working for a legal company that is producing taxable revenue to build roads
and other infrastructure projects. You will be doing a world of good for the
world - the adult industry isn't a bad thing!

By the way, send me an email (in my account) - I have a cool idea for you.

------
typicalrunt
There aren't many industries where you are going to get constant challenges
everyday. Adult websites are always pushing new ground, leading to scaling or
efficiency problems. Where I currently work, we get super-high traffic numbers
every 3-4 months when a new game is released, but other than that it's super
dead (traffic-wise).

Whatever you learn from that job, you can export elsewhere. Unless you go to
Twitter, Zynga, or any other high-traffic company, every other company is
going to be a cake-walk for you.

------
abbasmehdi
Call me old fashioned but I wouldn't want to be a part of something I can't
proudly tell my kids about. I know this sounds ignorant but I'm just being
honest.

------
Flam
People who work as developers for the adult industry have to be competent.
Thus, don't worry about future employers because people just care about what
you can do.

------
brianm
Just one data point, but the one guy I know who worked in the adult industry I
would hire in a heartbeat, FWIW.

------
0ffworlder
hell yes!

